# Get out and vote for public lands



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The only way we as sportsman are going to be heard on this public lands debate is to get rid of the key players. 
Now while we cannot get them all we just need one. 
If we focus our effort to vote them out of office it will show the others we are worth listening to. 
So which of them will be the easiest to get out. 

Mr. Bishop 
Mr.Don Peay 
Mr Lee 
Mr Ivory 
Mr Herbert


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Herbert, who tried to give Utah's river bottoms away, has never done anything for sportsmen and is facing tough opposition in the primary this year. 
I will support the politician who supports the public's right to shoot on public land.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

redleg said:


> Herbert, who tried to give Utah's river bottoms away, has never done anything for sportsmen and is facing tough opposition in the primary this year.
> I will support the politician who supports the public's right to shoot on public land.


Bad news, It appears that Herbert's challenger (Johnson) is even more intent on selling/stealing/transferring federal public land back to the state. As far as I understand he wants to move full steam ahead with the asinine lawsuit that is going to cost taxpayers 14 million. Neither candidate for the R nomination seems to be a friend to public land outdoorsmen.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> Bad news, It appears that Herbert's challenger (Johnson) is even more intent on selling/stealing/transferring federal public land back to the state. As far as I understand he wants to move full steam ahead with the asinine lawsuit that is going to cost taxpayers 14 million. Neither candidate for the R nomination seems to be a friend to public land outdoorsmen.


Nailed it. Both are full steam ahead on the land transfer movement. Sounds like the same is true for Chaffetz' opponent Chia-Chi Teng. He is all for the land transfer as well.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Nailed it. Both are full steam ahead on the land transfer movement. Sounds like the same is true for Chaffetz' opponent Chia-Chi Teng. He is all for the land transfer as well.


But to clarify, Chaffetz appears to believe that instead of transferring public lands to the state, instead the federal agencies management practices should be reformed.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Bishop?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I still have a hard time believing that people believe the lands transfer would be a good thing. 
I do understand the welfare rancher believes they are going to get something out of it. But for us the general public all we do is lose.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> I still have a hard time believing that people believe the lands transfer would be a good thing.
> I do understand the welfare rancher believes they are going to get something out of it. But for us the general public all we do is lose.


I think the entire argument is a pretty good smoke screen. It's easy to be angry at the feds for all of the issues, and it is easy to think local control has to be better than the feds, but I don't think there is any real analysis done after that.

The land transfer group's strategy is high level promises of more money for schools and local control, and stay really light on the details.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> Bishop?


Bishop's republican challenger was defeated at the Republican Convention, so he is on to the general election in November, where he is facing a democrat, a libertarian, and an independent. Most likely Bishop is pretty safe, unfortunately.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't really care what party someone is. If they are not crazy and don't support this land transfer I will vote them instead of bishop. We need to get at least one of them out. We need a voice on this subject. They have loud voices on their side and we are barely heard


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> I don't really care what party someone is. If they are not crazy and don't support this land transfer I will vote them instead of bishop. We need to get at least one of them out. We need a voice on this subject. They have loud voices on their side and we are barely heard


I completely agree. The comment was more directed to the fact that the first congressional district is pretty strongly Republican, in a state that seems to vote straight party ticket for republicans for the most part. The Democrat candidate, Peter Clemens, seems like a solid option, actually.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Unfortunately every republican utah politician will in some way support the horrible idea of a land transfer. Utah is ground zero as far as the west is concerned for this whole ridiculous idea. 

I have been following this very, very closely and as long as bishop, herbert and chaffetz are working together they will not give up. Add Ken Ivory and his American lands council to the mix and it equates to an uphill battle for the average sportsman. 

I am for the most part done with the republican party in this state, they want to piss on us and tell us its raining.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Getting rid of Bishop, Lee, and Ivory will be a great start. Chris Stewart is also up for election, getting rid of him would be nice as well. If just a couple of them can be voted out with reasonable replacements it's a step in the right direction and a more balanced field. Johnson is even worse on public lands than Herbert, sadly Herbert is the better choice between the two. Who says we need a good canidate when we can just keep picking from the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

IMHO, getting rid of these muppets won't change anything. Muppets are cheap and easily replaced. And in Utah, it's really easy to get them elected.

The problem isn't about these individuals. The problem is the idea. On that front, I'm glad to see progress being made in our neighboring states. Remember, just a couple years ago, several western states were considering joining Utah in its lawsuit. Right now, Utah stands alone.

Whether Herbert & Reyes decide to file or Bishop decides to introduce his scheme to Congress, Utah will need a lot of friends to succeed. They don't have them right now which is probably why they're currently in a holding pattern. But meantime, the ALC and the rest of the muppet show are still hard at work.

I think what's needed here is push-back in Utah by Utahns and there's **** little of that taking place. There is no neutral ground in this. The real pro-transfer guys who operate the muppets want support, but are just as pleased with apathy, complacency or silence. So don't let them have it.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

surf n' turf said:


> Unfortunately every republican utah politician will in some way support the horrible idea of a land transfer. Utah is ground zero as far as the west is concerned for this whole ridiculous idea.
> 
> I have been following this very, very closely and as long as bishop, herbert and chaffetz are working together they will not give up. Add Ken Ivory and his American lands council to the mix and it equates to an uphill battle for the average sportsman.
> 
> I am for the most part done with the republican party in this state, they want to piss on us and tell us its raining.


Ivory has a credible person running against him. Ivory is terrible.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The only thing a politician is scared of is not being re-elected. If we attack one at a time they will change their tune


----------

